

Are we working extra hours just for those 155M jobless and food-stampers? - ausjke

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rt.com&#x2F;usa&#x2F;156800-americans-economy-unemployed-work&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.trivisonno.com&#x2F;food-stamps-charts<p>As a middle class I work about 60~70 hours a week, and been taxed heavily. When I read news of these I feel that half of my working hours are for those jobless and food-stampers, I suddenly feel awful and hopeless.
======
chrisbennet
Lets do some back of the envelope calculations:

\- US taxes paid in 2013: $5.4 trillion [1]

\- Number of tax returns filed in 2013: 134,349,000 [2]

This works out to $N per tax return.

N = (5.4 x 1000000000000) / 134,349,000

N = $40,193

Sooo, if your tax return had you paying less than $40K in taxes you may be a
"freeloader" since you are not paying your share. ;-)

[1]
[http://www.usgovernmentrevenue.com/total_2013USrt_15rs1n](http://www.usgovernmentrevenue.com/total_2013USrt_15rs1n)

[2] [http://www.irs.gov/uac/Newsroom/Filing-Season-Statistics-
May...](http://www.irs.gov/uac/Newsroom/Filing-Season-Statistics-May-10,-2013)

------
nostrademons
You have the option of saying no to those 60-70 hours/week and swapping places
with the jobless and food-stampers, if you think they're getting a better
deal.

(On a side note, the figures in the first link are very misleading, as they
include all those not in the labor force. That includes children, retirees,
stay-at-home parents, long-term disabled, folks in the hospital with cancer,
etc. in addition to the unemployed. It's very likely that you were included in
those figures for more than half of your lifetime.)

------
msie
What type and how much tax have you been paying? Federal? State?

